# 1st planted tank / DIY Root tabs?



## Mr B (May 20, 2014)

a few months ago i started my first planted tank, it's coming along great and currently houses my 7 strong Betta sorority 










The Platys and Guppies will be moved into my second 15g (UK) once it arrives in the next few weeks.

my plants are all doing great and i'm enjoying the upkeep as much as looking after the fish. However; i have two large Amazon swords that aren't doing great. A while back someone on the forum recommended i use root tabs and linked a video showing how to make your own.

So here's my issue, i have picked up 200 gelatin capsules (size 00) and was advised to pick up some dynamite fertilizer, this is near impossible to find in Scotland as is osmocote +. 

Can anyone recommend a good/safe plant food for DIY root tabs, readily available in the UK? i could order the above types however postage would make it pointless. 

Can i use miracle gro continuous release plant food? (link to the label http://www.lovethegarden.com/system/files/user-files/product/label/01-13/mg-sr-ap-pf-label.pdf)

Thanks, for reference here's my 15 g (UK 68 Litre) Sorority tank


----------



## Mr B (May 20, 2014)

Anyone able to offer an opinion? 

Going out today and plan on picking up the miracle gro fert, just have to keep an eye on the water params and see how it goes.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry I can not recommend the miracle grow since I have not used it. I have always used either Leaf Zone or flourish in my tanks along with CO2 booster. Amazon swords do require the use of CO2 and this could be the reason they are not doing well. If they are still small and have not reached the top of the tank. Also the lighting could have something to do with it. Also Amazon swords can grow in low light but I have found they do much better in Medium lighting.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

It's hard to say if you can use the Miracle Gro. I've looked but can't find the specific nutrient content.

Whatever you use, a combination of Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus (for the Phosphate), and Iron would be a good mix. The Amazon Swords in particular need lots of Iron at their roots. 

Many people here use fertilizer sticks broken into smaller pieces, then placed directly under specific plants. A brand recommended is Jobe's, though I don't know if you can get those in the UK. I would imagine any fertilizer stick will do with the nutrient content above.


----------



## Mr B (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Guys, my swords are doing well but the larger leaves (i.e the ones reaching the top of the tank) have started to brown, new leaves are being produced at a rapid rate. 

I'll keep an eye out for Jobe's today when i'm out and about thanks.

I googled DIY root tabs and a few sites recommended the miracle gro fert but not enough for me to be 100% sure of.

C02 is something i want to try eventually but i'm definitely not ready for at the moment .

Thanks for your help


----------

